# Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums



## Tractorshaft (Sep 25, 2010)

*Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

Gents,

This probably is not in the right section of the forums but I have read so many posts where folks have "Lost" lots of work when their browser strays from the page they were inputting the data on or you accidentally "Fat Finger" the keyboard or the cat jumps up and walks across your literary or technical masterpiece  before you "Submit" it? 

I thought it appropriate in the most visited section per stats on CPF. 

_*Here is the "Fix"!!*_ Simply hold down your "CTRL" key and simultaneously press the "z" key. This will back you up to your "Lost" work :thumbsup:. 

Here is the tip bolded;

*IF YOU HAPPEN TO "STRAY" FROM THE PAGE YOU HAVE TYPED FURIOUSLY ON FOR AN HOUR AND THINK YOUR WORK IS LONG GONE TRY THIS LITTLE "TRICK" TO RESTORE YOUR WORK! 

HOLD DOWN THE "ctrl" KEY AND SELECT THE "z" KEY AT THE SAME TIME, ctrl + z WILL CHRONOLOGICALLY BACK YOU OUT OF THE INADVERTENT KEYSTROKE OR NAVIGATION. 

DO NOT! USE THE BACK ARROW KEY < ON THE BROWSER MENU! WE ALL KNOW THAT THIS DOES NOT WORK AS MOST TIMES IT "RE-SENDS" YOUR "COMMAND" INSTEAD OF "RESTORING" THE EDITOR SESSION YOU WERE WORKING ON FOR AN HOUR. 

*Hope this helps someone out in the future! Try it so you know what to expect! Mnemonically, *"CTRL Z, it saved me!"*

Enjoy

Jerry


----------



## MikeAusC (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

Thanks for that - I hadn't thought of trying that one.

What I've been doing as I write a long post, I press Ctrl+A (Select All) and then Ctrl+C to copy everything to the clipboard.

If the Browser crashes totally, you can paste your text into any other application.

Who am I kidding, I use IE, I should have written "WHEN the Browser crashes".


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

I wonder if this works on those instances where you press the "post" button, then to your dismay realizing you should have CTL-C & CTL-V into a text editor, the site goes down and your content disappears forever.

The CTL-Z (Undo) also works with ALT-BACKSPACE. The Redo is CTL-Y or SHIFT-CTL-Z


----------



## Tractorshaft (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

Thanks Mike & Lux for the other great suggestions! Wikipedia has perhaps the best keyboard shortcut map that I have ever seen! 

Mike/Lux;

Ctrl + X will cut and paste selected text into your clipboard all in one fell "Shortcut", Suhweeeet....:thumbsup:

Check it and more goodies out here;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_keyboard_shortcuts


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

WOW! I had no idea there were so many that I never heard of. Hard to remember more than a few though. That's taking be back to DOS before the days of GUI's.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

You could try this plugin for firefox.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6984/


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*



Lynx_Arc said:


> You could try this plugin for firefox.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6984/



I remember trying that before and it didn't work for posts made and the website crashed. I'll see if the new version works. It gave me a false sense of security, which was worse. No substitute for composing reply/post offline and pasting.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*



LuxLuthor said:


> I remember trying that before and it didn't work for posts made and the website crashed. I'll see if the new version works. It gave me a false sense of security, which was worse. No substitute for composing reply/post offline and pasting.



May have to use the WYSWYG editor to be able to save it in options.


----------



## leeholaaho (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Tip to recover "Lost" typing, edits & "un-posted" postings in forums*

Very few use keyboard shortcuts

If you know them you can do things faster then using the mouse.


----------

